# South Jersey Retriever Club FT



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know where Qualifying will start tomorrow? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks 3,11,13,14,16,19-22,25,26,29-34,37-41,51,55


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Q results?


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Open callbacks to watermarks 3,11,16,20,21,22,26,29,31,32,33,34,37,39,40,41,51,55


----------



## Sammie Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats to Tom Ford & Rhage for winning Q!!
I know Scott Wilson got 2nd, and Jeff Wilson got 3rd, will post others when I get them


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Jeff Wilson for your third


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

When I left they were running the 3rd series. All dog were called back to run the 3rd



 Joyce


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joanna Lewis and Seaside's Shot in the Dark, on your Open 2nd!!!! Dash is trained and was handled by Ed Forrey! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

P.S.

Dash just turned 3! What a nice dog!

rita


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

samclair said:


> Congrats to Tom Ford & Rhage for winning Q!!
> I know Scott Wilson got 2nd, and Jeff Wilson got 3rd, will post others when I get them


Woohoo!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Joanna Lewis and Seaside's Shot in the Dark, on your Open 2nd!!!! Dash is trained and was handled by Ed Forrey!
> 
> rita


Even though a little on the "dark side"..  ...Congratulations, Joanna and Dash!!


----------



## Hurricane Retrievers (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats to Wendy/ Newt on Repo: I think this is her FC if I'm right congrats to both of you on the new FC title


----------

